# [solved] kein dhcp nach dem booten

## PabloSancezz

Hi Leute.

Habe mir eben Gentoo auf meinem Thinkpad installiert und die Netzwerkkarte mit dhcp konfiguriert. Jetzt bekomme ich beim booten folgende Meldung:

startin eth0

	Bringing up eth0

		dhcp

			Running dhcpcd...

err, eth0: times out

warn, eth0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.250.241

	eth0 received adress 169.254.250.241/16 

Wenn ich versuche meinen Router oder einen anderen PC im Netzwerk anzupingen bekomme ich die Meldung Network is unreachable

Die Unterstützung für die Netzwerkkarte habe ich fest im Kernel einkompiliert, also kann's am fehlenden Modul nicht liegen. Weiss jemand Rat?Last edited by PabloSancezz on Thu Jul 24, 2008 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

was steht denn in /var/log/messages hinsichtlich dem dhcp client? Hast du denn dhclient bzw. dhcpcd installiert?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Hilefoks

 *PabloSancezz wrote:*   

> [...] und die Netzwerkkarte mit dhcp konfiguriert.

 

Eigentlich solltest du am Laptop nichts konfigurieren muessen, wenn du dhcp verwenden moechtest (abgesehen von /etc/hosts). Da du das aber wohl hast, wofuer es ja durchaus Gruende gibt, wuerden deine bearbeiteten Config-Dateien sicher helfen (z.B. /etc/init.d/net, etc.).

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## PabloSancezz

Ich habe den dhcpcd-Client installiert. In der /var/log/messages fällt mir ein Eintrag auf, der kurz nach dem starten von dhcpcd erscheint. "eth0: no IPV6 routers present" Könnte das was sein? (Ich kann leider nicht das ganze File posten weil ich ja keinen Netzwerkzugang mit dem Laptop habe)

"Konfiguriert" ist dann wohl der falsche Ausdruck. Bin genau nach der Installationsanleitung des Gentoo-Handbuchs vorgegangen. Die Konfigurationsdateien für das Netzwerk sehen genauso aus wie dort beschrieben. In der /etc/conf.d/net steht also folgendes drinnen: 

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

----------

## tuam

 *PabloSancezz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> err, eth0: times out
> 
> warn, eth0: using IPV4LL address 169.254.250.241
> ...

 

Das bekomme ich nur, wenn kein Kabel einsteckt, oder kein DHCP-Server servt. Leuchten am Netzwerkstecker und am Router genug Statuslämpchen?

FF,

Daniel

----------

## PabloSancezz

Ja, das tun sie. Wenn ich mit der Live-CD boote funktioniert das mit dem Internet auch. Also würde ich mal auf ein Problem mit dem Kernel tippen (wobei die Unterstützung für die Kate definitiv mit aktiviert wurde).

----------

## PabloSancezz

So, hab es jetzt noch mal mit dem Genkernel probiert, doch auch hier bekomme ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Also kann es wohl nicht am Kernel liegen und ein Hardwarefehler wird es wohl auch nicht sein, weil mit der LiveCD die Netzwerkkarte wunderbar funktioniert. Hat sonst noch jemand einen Vorschlag?

----------

## bbgermany

Vielleicht hat sich was am Treiber geändert. Schau doch mal via "dmesg | grep eth0" nach, ob der Treiber überhaupt richtig geladen wird. ETH-Devices werden auch durch Firewire Treiber erstellt.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## PabloSancezz

So, ich hab gerade den dhcp-Client (dhcpcd) neu installiert. Dieses mal mit dem vram-UseFlag und siehe da, es geht. Kann mich gerade mal jemand darüber aufklären wofür dieses UseFlag steht?

----------

## j0llyr0g3r

Moin moin,

ja, leider ist die Doku für use flags - wie ich finde - katastrophal.

Evtl. hilft dir das hier weiter:

 *Quote:*   

>  ufed
> 
> app-portage/ufed (emerge ufed) is a use flag editor. It lists all available USE flags and lets you select which you want easily.
> 
> [edit] USE Flags
> ...

 

Hab ich von dieser Seite:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/USE_Flags_explained

Leider täuscht der Name, weil nur ein Teil der use-flags erklärt wird - vram z.B. nicht.

----------

## think4urs11

vram schaltet (dauerhaft) bei dhcpcd das Übermitteln eines (frei wählbaren) Client Identifiers an den DHCP-Server aus.

Diverse DHCP-Server haben damit so ihre liebe Not, da sie dies nicht erwarten. 'Billige' DHCP-Server mögen nur die MAC als CI.

Das gleiche Verhalten läßt sich auch (wahlweise) via dhcpcd_eth0="-I" erreichen.

----------

## Polynomial-C

```
barcelona:~ # euse -i vram

global use flags (searching: vram)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: vram)

************************************************************

[-    ] vram (net-misc/dhcpcd):

Disable DUID due to volatile media, such as a LiveCD

barcelona:~ # qfile -C $(which euse)

app-portage/gentoolkit (/usr/bin/euse)

barcelona:~ #
```

Zwar nicht gerade ausführlich, aber wenigstens kann man in der Richtung dann recherchieren...

----------

## PabloSancezz

ok.... also vielen Dank

----------

